# Mystery 'Military' Watch...Help Needed



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Got this recently, advertised as ,military in style which I think is justified though I doubt it was issued.

It is 16 J and running pretty sweetly after a quick adjustment being within a minute or so a day, it appears to have been serviced regularly as it has about 7 or8? sets of service marks inside the screw on back.

I have installed a new seal for the back as the old one was worn and well didn't seal, also ordered a new 'glass' as this has a split in it.

Does anyone know the maker as it has a B in a circle on the enamelled? dial also any idea as to the movement type and age of the watch, I thought late 40's?


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's a few more shots, it's 36mm inc crown so quite large I think for it's time?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Bentima perhaps???

Mike


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I was going to check the logo against the two lists of logos that were in photo gallery... where is it? The link gets me nowhere, is it gone?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

tixntox said:


> Bentima perhaps???
> 
> Mike


I had an inkling it was Benrus (but am usually wrong :blush: )

Nice looking piece whatever it is B)

John


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I've seen that (B) here before... not Vostok?


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

On a movement, that "B" would typically represent Bidlingmaier (ie Bifora)

I haven't identified the movement yet

It looks similar to an 103










http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&a&2uswk&Bifora_103


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> I've seen that (B) here before... not Vostok?


The B from Vostok is a little different:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Just checked my list and I agree with bjjohnson Bifora

Kev


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

I'd go with that as the B logo on the 103 matches perfectly, so that saves me having to take the dial off.

I have checked it over the last few days and it's running consistantly and gaining roughly 45 seconds a day which is good enough for me.

Thanks for info guys, I will post another pic with glass a strap fitted when it's finished.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

OK an update on this, I fitted a new crystal and gave it all a good clean and fitted it to a 'new' old bund strap I sort of made up out of an old belt, it has been keeping excellent time and I have worn it all week to work and at home, I have dug the garden in it stripped an old bicycle in it and this morning I stripped and rebuilt a pair of old binoculars and this afternoon I have sanded and varnished a clock case in it before grinding/sanding and fitting a wooden centre piece handle to the two steel ends to an old Masai spear I recently purchased off a car boot(I know another one of my sad and slightly bonkers hobbies I am told!)So the watch can take a bit of abuse as it has been subjected to quite a bit of shock over the week.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow!

OK. I'm interested in more photos of the bund and a how-to explanation.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just an old, old belt that I had bought by my late father that was way too small for me now, it's been made into the backpart off 'Bund' straps now this is the latest 'prototype', first one I drew around an old bund backing piece and marked through the cutouts then cut it out with a very sharp craft knife but it was ok-ish, getting the outer was fairly easy it is/was getting the inner cutouts, this one I used a template I made that is ok for all watches 30-38mm in diameter, now I use a leather punching tool to cut out the circular ends of the slots then just join the holes together with a craft knife though it still isn't perfect...so next time I will cut the straight pieces out with a 3/4" woodchisel which should make it that little bit neater...hopefully.

The watch strap itself is an old one I had that almost matches the belt in colour, with a bit of black and brown shoe polish it will soon be near enough the same colour.

I also get to wear a bit of a link with my departed dad too which is kinda cool.


----------



## Deptfordboy (Oct 27, 2006)

What a transformation! Super looking watch, that's a keeper!


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Coincidentally, I think I just discovered I have one of these movements from some watches I bought in 2007 that I just rediscovered 

Movement in a "De Bruce" watch. Movement is labelled "Germany" (among other things):


----------

